# فحص مكونات الدوائر الالكترونية



## ameroon2000 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب رائع للمبتدئبن والمحترفين يشرح طريقة فحص مكونات الدوائر الالكترونية وسعرة حوالي 40 دولار واعتقد انة غير موجود في المنتديات العربية (تعليقاتكم)

http://rapidshare.com/files/298644516/how_test_electronic_components.pdf


----------



## bogy02000 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## فقر (31 أكتوبر 2009)

mciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tasneym (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا هو عندك حصرى
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## سيد الالفى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى


----------



## الهجين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بك


----------



## TOoreentoO (7 نوفمبر 2009)

لايعمل الرابط اخي العزيز


----------



## a_aboshady22 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## فيصل 9 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aseer el7ob (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

